# Bluetooth dongle problem!



## Zaspera (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm using the iogear GBU521 usb dongle. I installed it with the disk and it won't connect to my backbeat bluetooth headset. It pairs just fine, but won't connect. I uninstalled drivers and tried downloading the ones from the broadcom site and still, I get the same problem. I have tried the dongle in different usb ports as well. This dongle supports A2DP which I read is what I need for the backbeat's stereo headphone crap. Any idea what to do to get this to work? I'm about to break my dongle and the headset. Ugh.

I'm using Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit as well.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 18, 2012)

Right click the volume icon in your system tray, click "Playback Devices" and make sure the BackBeat is selected as your default audio device. Then do the same for "Recording Devices" if you wish to use the microphone. Hope this helps.


----------



## Zaspera (Jul 18, 2012)

My problem was (got a new laptop w/ built in bluetooth) that the actual bluetooth did not connect with the PC. I didn't have audio playback problems because the bluetooth wasn't even connected to the PC. Someone on another forum said that he had a similar problem and it was due to the wireless mouse drivers he used. I also used a wireless mouse with a little receiver dongle.


----------

